# 2021 Turf Type Tall Fescue Renovation



## arh_7 (Feb 5, 2020)

September 4th, 2021
-Glyphosate 41% @ 7.5oz/tank
-AMS (ammonium sulfate) @ .2LBS/tank
-NIS (non ionic surfactant) @ 2oz/tank

September 18th, 2021
-Turf Type Tall Fescue seeded at 8.8lbs/M
-Starter fert 18-24-12 @ 4lbs/M
Spray:
-Subdue @ .75oz/M
-Tenacity @ 5oz/Acre

All aerification occurred before the anything was spread or sprayed. Walk behind core aerifier, and a pull behind spiker just to try and break up more of the top 2-3" of the soil. After everything was spread, I sprayed a preventative app of subdue to protect the young seedlings from damping off once germinated. Tenacity was also in the tank and was used as a preM to try to help prevent any weeds from germinating until the turf is healthy. After the spray was done, everything was watered in, and the irrigation is setup to water 3 times a day at 6am, 10am, and 4pm. I will update with plenty of pics and all chemical and fertilizer applications.


----------

